# test e and proviron



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Im sure it may be a question some of you have already heard but as i dont know from personal experience i was counting any of you guys that would know.

Is proviron worth taking with test e to amplify its effects i have done some reading and research and found it binds with SHBG which in effect frees up more test as im sure your all aware but does it really work?

the test e would be my 1st cycle by the way just to add.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I am doing a test e cycle in the newyear and it will include Proviron, it'll be my first cycle so I don't have any experience of it 1st hand but from what I have read it seems to be a very nice partner to test.I hope it chuffin works at the price!


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> Im sure it may be a question some of you have already heard but as i dont know from personal experience i was counting any of you guys that would know.
> 
> Is proviron worth taking with test e to amplify its effects i have done some reading and research and found it binds with SHBG which in effect frees up more test as im sure your all aware but does it really work?
> 
> the test e would be my 1st cycle by the way just to add.


I run it with every test cycle mate, i have used with and without and is def worth using imo, i run it @ 50mg/day.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

yes it does work,i always use it now and found it even better with shorter esters,tprop,

mast and tren.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys, im assuming arimidex will still be used as normal is that correct? and is using it as a 1st timer going to be oki also ?


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> thanks for the feedback guys, im assuming arimidex will still be used as normal is that correct? and is using it as a 1st timer going to be oki also ?


still use adex if necessary and not an issue for 1st cycle as its got zero sides ime. (apart from a few random boners lol)


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

oki doki bry1979 lol that wont be a problem lol

cheers


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Waste of money IME, tried different doses and never noticed much of anything.

I'd much rather mix some mast in with my test.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

i guess it all down to individual preference and what you find works best for yourself, will keep the mast in mind and have a chat with some gym buddies and see what they think too.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Waste of money IME, tried different doses and never noticed much of anything.
> 
> I'd much rather mix some mast in with my test.


x2 Have to agree with this, having spent a fortune on proviron in cycles and not noticed any growing/strength benefits except in libido and erections.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

is this one of them things where it might work for some but not all, it sounds very much that way?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

When I've been on Test for a while and libido drops I add Proviron and it almost instantly picks up again.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> is this one of them things where it might work for some but not all, it sounds very much that way?


correct, if your not particularly lean you wont notice all of the effects.


----------



## Mr_Vain (Nov 12, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> is this one of them things where it might work for some but not all, it sounds very much that way?


Currently running this as a 1st cycle. I'll let U know how it goes.

5th jab is tomorrow. Running 250 Test E twice weekly. Started Proviron at 0.25mg ED but changed to .50mg after 1st week after researching further.

I'm lean already sit at around 8% BF but my muscles definitely feel harder. No sides at all as yet but it's only a short period of time (2 weeks completed).

Strength has again gone up significantly but this could be the placebo effect rather than the Test & proviron, time will tell!

Weight is up 1.5 pound (in the morning) but BF is the same.

Libido has never been an issue but now its thru the roof like I'm 18 again. The wife ain't complaining!!!

Will use HCG from end of week 3 for the remainder of cycle.

I've got nothing to measure it against as it's a 1st cycle but so far so good.


----------

